# Very constipated with diarrhea at the same time, help! I'm pretty freaked out.



## lll24 (Aug 3, 2016)

I have taken Imodium every day for years to keep my IBS D in check. After I changed my diet and started taking iron pills I noticed I starts having these episodes of intense pain and not being able to have a bowel movement. Sometimes the cramping would last all day before I would finally take more Imodium to stop the cramping so I could go to work. Making matters worse?

I am on a road trip right now and I was incredibly stressed before leaving. I took more Imodium than usual and being on my cycle also was doubling up on my iron pills. Today started the same miserable painful urge to have a bowel movement but not being able to. All day we had to keep stopping at rest stops so I could try some more, at one point I tried for an hour but couldn't go. I felt so much pain and urgency but couldn't go.

We decided to stop early and get a room because I was so miserable so I could just relax and try to go. Well once I relaxed I started having diarrhea instead of the normal constipated poops. Within a few minutes it all started coming out the backed up poo and the diarrhea as well. Basically straight water shooting out. And that's all now that's coming out just the water and nothing else. I'm freaked out! Why do I keep going when the backed up constipated poo is all cleared out? Did the D come from my body trying so hard to expel and if so when/how will t stop? I know I need to cut back the Imodium now that I'm supplementing iron but right now I'mfreaked about my immediate situation.

Please tell me I'm not dying. I'm pretty freaked out!


----------



## Tunabacon1 (Aug 3, 2016)

This Happens to me sometimes, especially when I have to go somewhere, it is the worst thing ever I always find myself trying to get my mind of it but it's so hard =(


----------



## lll24 (Aug 3, 2016)

Tunabacon do you think it's stress that causes it for you? Like the stress of traveling?


----------



## Tunabacon1 (Aug 3, 2016)

I think so, especially if I'm not the driver. Sometimes I even avoid going places if I'm not the one driving it's horrible


----------



## Tunabacon1 (Aug 3, 2016)

How effective are the iron pills for you ? I've actually never tried that but i wanna try to do something more natural then taking a ton of meds


----------



## lll24 (Aug 3, 2016)

The iron pills I use are a dream- they dissolve in your mouth so they don't cause the stomach upset that regular iron pills do. They do cause constipation though. They are called EZ melts and I order them on Amazon. I saw a big difference taking one every night but when I doubled it and added one in the morning my whole life changed for the better. I was very severely anemic though.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

How weird that you posted this because I was literally about to post the same thing. I ate dinner and began having horrible cramps. I had really bad watery diarrhea and a lot of gas but was horribly constipated. It took awhile to actually get the constipated stool out. So I had watery, explosive diarrhea that was immediately followed by a constipated bm. I have read on other posts that the body uses the diarrhea to help push out the constipated stool. That seems to make sense. I'm sorry you're feeling so bad. Hopefully you'll get back to normal, as normal as possible with ibs, and are able to enjoy your trip. But you're not alone. I'm going through the same thing!


----------



## patent123 (Mar 24, 2016)

I have IBS-D and I have noticed that if I take imodium consistently(2-4days in a row) I will then be followed by a really horribly flare up. It usually starts with a gurgling loud stomach, cramps come, and then the urgency to go is unbearable to the point I feel I might have an accident. Its pretty humiliating but I understand how you feel. Like you I will just have pure water episodes that are never ending. I don't know how I continue to go because I don't know what can be left. Anyways I read somewhere that the small intestine is like 23ft long and the large is like 5 ft. If you take into consideration that length even if it is a narrow passage thats a lot of space that can be filled. My best advice during these flare ups is to just sit back relax (as much as possible) and let it come out. The sooner it gets out the better you will feel. I try not to take more imodium during this time if I am at home because I want to just let my stomach run its course. If I am out or like you traveling then I have no choice but to load up on the imodium and pray it kicks in fast so I can carry on with that days events! Also make sure to stay hydrated...but for me I can't drink a lot of water at once because that will start it all up again...try just a few small drinks every 30 minutes or so. Best of luck this is a horrible road we are all stuck travelling.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I call that 'by diarrhea' because the liquid streams out past the hard stool. I get it every time I try iron supplements. The sleep dr says most insomniacs need iron but, when I take it, I get the bypass D. Not a good thing when it flows out while you're asleep......That happened to me twice, I started wearing depends at night when I travel for work and put a plastic pad on my bed. Got off the iron and never had it happen again.


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

I get that occasionally. I think in my case it's simply due to food poisoning. Did it just happen once and then go back to constipation? I think the probiotic combo in my sig would help you. Please report back with your results if you try it.


----------

